# Mounting Solaris ZFS partition

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I have a laptop which has Gentoo and Solaris installed.

Now I just tried to compile kernel with ZFS support and compile zfs modules.

Now the problem is - how to mount ZFS pool on this machine?

Does anyone have experience with that?

Thank you.

P.S.: If this post does not belong here - I apologize. But I thought so since it is about zfs kernel module as well.

----------

## mrbassie

If this is oracle solaris and not illumos I'm not sure it's possible as zfs and openzfs aren't compatible since > version 28 (zpool get version <poolname>).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

mrbassie,

Yes, this is Oracle Solaris, but can you give me the command?

I can try and see.

If something goes wrong, I will just re-install Solaris.

Thank you.

----------

## mrbassie

```
 zpool import <poolname> 
```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

mrbassie,

Shouldn't I do first:

```

zpool attach <partition>

```

or even

```

zpool create <partition>

```

?

I am getting an error on "import". Will post it later when I come home.

----------

## mrbassie

Sorry, I thought you were trying to mount an existing zpool created on Solaris(?)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

mrbassie,

My setup is as follows:

/dev/sda1 - small boot partition

/dev/sda2 - boot partition - this is where kernel and grub configuration are stored

/dev/sda3 - swap partition

/dev/sda4 - root partition

/dev/sda5 - Solaris partition

So, what I'm trying to do is mount /dev/sda5 inside Gentoo.

So, from the Gentoo POV there is no zpool. Therefore I can't import because there is nothing to import.

Thank you.

----------

## mrbassie

If you try and mount the partition the usual non-zfs way, something like: 

```
mkdir /mnt/solaris
```

```
mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/solaris
```

It will return 'unknown filesystem zfs_member' or something similar, at least that what it does with the open source fork of zfs. 

zpool list will return "no pools available" if no pools are imported. 

(although having said that, I don't know if solaris uses zfs for the root filesystem or if they use ufs or something else entirely, there is experimental read support for ufs in the kernel, probably not enabled)

You could try creating a pool on a spare usb drive from within gentoo and checking whether you can import that (just to make sure it's working properly).

But as I said closed source zfs on solaris and openzfs on the other platforms aren't compatible so I wouldn't expect it to work anyway, maybe you can get a readonly pool imported but I'd doubt even that.

----------

